# new service or move old service



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

solarstorm50 said:


> I used to be a 3rd year apprentice 26 years ago. So if I am out of line here, I apologize.
> 
> I have an existing 100a service on a large lot (3.8 acres) that I originally installed into a "Power Shack". This then fed a couple of RV's and the basic outdoor lighting for the lot. The shack is only 15' from the pole with the transformer, and supplied with #2 copper. All was good for 8 years.
> 
> ...



Regardless of budget problem, and 26 years ago 3rd yr doesn't cut it in my book- what does your electrician say about it?


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

If your budget is tight #5 is the cheapest! 😋


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

